# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Small Retaining Wall

## gregt

I'm looking at replacing an ugly concrete wall seperating the lawn from a path with some limestone blocks. It is only about a 300mm step. Does anyone have a suggestion about the required footings? These blocks are about 500x350x250. The last lot I layed I made an over engineered concrete footing but I went three high. Do I need to go that far for one block? Will good compaction and setting them in a concrete mortor be enough?
Cheers.

----------


## autogenous

For that height you need really 100mm in the ground leaving you short on 1 block high. 
You either put in a 300x150mm deep footing or turn a block on flat below a block to form a footing. 
Cutting it short usually means rebuilding the wall in 5 years. If you have a lot of water around (broken sprinkler, taps etc) go the concrete for monogamous strength. 
Concrete footings are faster anyrate.

----------

